# Belle



## Sarah's Little Blessings (Sep 10, 2008)

Well I never have been able to get a good picture of our mule Belle!!! I finnally did so thought I'd share!

I'm also wondering, I do know there is mule shows out there, do they have mini classes? Do they do the same as the miniature horses? Same classes,rules,ect?

Also can I get her registered? She is such a sweetie!!!


----------



## minimule (Sep 11, 2008)

She's cute! Yes, you can get her registered. Go to Lovelongears.com and they have the forms you need. It's only $5 if I remember correctly. All my mini mules are registered. A lot of the shows I've been to don't always have classes just for minis. I've competed against full size mules and won! They usually do halter, color, in hand trail (obstacle), driving for singles and doubles. Go and try. You'll have fun!


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Sep 11, 2008)

She is a cutie






Have fun with her and enjoy the shows when your ready to show her. Alot of our shows dont have classes for just minis either. So you just go in and beat those big guys out, and remember its not about winning (but that helps



) its about having fun. Corinne


----------



## fancyappy (Sep 11, 2008)

Oh my She is darling. Can you post a couple more pics? I am in love with Belle!


----------



## Charley (Sep 11, 2008)

I just have to smile with the name. Our mini mule was also named Belle and I smile whenever I think of her. She is in a good home now....and boy does she enjoy life! I love mini mules!


----------



## Sarah's Little Blessings (Sep 11, 2008)

Awww Thanks you guys!! I'll try to get some more picture of Belle! I just love her!


----------



## uglydog (Sep 13, 2008)

She is Beautiful!

Last weekend I went show and the classes were broke down for mules as

Open

Mules up to 56"

Mules 56" and over

ADMS Mules to 56"

ADMS mules 56" and over

If you were registerd with ADMS you could enter both classes.


----------

